

Ask HN: How to promote my web service without spending money? - pofeng

Hi All,<p>My friend developed a web service to trace the android devices ( http://blog.mobilecare.cc/install ) The web service is a little bit like google latitude, and it support "groups" functionality. You can share your position with your family and colleague. You can also set up a specific time period time to trace the android devices because maybe you don't want your boss to know where you at some specific time. :p<p>I've tried to promote it on my own web site: http://www.android-x86.org. Does anyone have ideas where I can promote it without spending money ? For example, some web site that we can exchange link, or some forums that we can write some introductory post. Thank you in advance!!
======
TTSKen
Me too. I want to know how to promote. Hope some guys will share your real
experience. Thanks!! :D

